# Fresh Step Paw Points rewards?



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I've seen the Paw Points rewards on bags and boxes of litter before, but always ignored them. I bought two 21lb boxes of litter tonight and decided it'd be worth my time to see what they were all about.

I'm confused though. The only point thing I saw was one worth 50 points. It doesn't say "example" or anything on it and is printed right about the instructions of clipping. There's a code on the back. So because I got two boxes, I have 100 points.

Simple enough, right?

Wrong! I went to the website to see what I can use them for and found a listing of rewards. For 16 points I can get a coupon for a free 14lb bag or box of litter, or a 4lb box of crystals. For 32 points (and $8 S&H) I can get a window perch, and for 52 points (and $7 S&H) I can get a Fresh Flow Fountain???

I'm sorry, but forgive me for seeming naive... I pay $7 for a 21lb box of litter and I can get 3 14lb boxes free?? It just seems like I'm missing something.

If not, I'll be getting Addison a nice new window perch and some free boxes of litter!

Edit: I just found it. The catch. "All Paw Points are valid through June 30, 2004"

Crap! But why would they still be printing them on the products??


----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

oh crap! that sucks lol i was getting excited! but thats soo true though cat food is really expensive and if it expired they shouldn't be still printing it on the products! there is always a catch to those type of things....


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Well so far I've only seen the points on litter, but I'd imagine they'd have a pretty good turn over for their products so something that expired almost a year ago wouldn't still be on them!

The only other thing that makes me wonder is the amount of points. I remember the first time I looked at this a while back, there are like 5 or 6 points on a box of litter (this is why I didn't bother keeping them). Seeing the 50 points makes me think they've got another rewards list coming up sometime soon.

I tried to email the company, but apparently the internet hates me and it kept not going through :evil:


----------



## lydelia (Mar 29, 2005)

Actually, they have just changed it so that the paw points now come by code and the code is prinited on the inside of the box or comes in a plastic thing in the tub size. If you have cardboard points you can mail them in, there should be an address on the website on the net somewhere. Google Paw Points and it should be on there. 

http://www.mypawpoints.com/

Here, above it the address. They might still take your points. My hubby and I were collecting the cardboard ones too, and we wanted the Fresh Flow (we have one and want another), but they changed the prizes when they started the online thing and we are waiting to see if they will change back.


----------

